# Hooter Meet in Northern Indiana



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

G2G at Hooters in Schererville, Indiana.
The date will be Sunday the 29th around 1:00 p.m.
Three of us will be here on Sunday. We are hoping to meet some of you if you are interested. Please post up if you can make it.. As you know weather sucks this time of year so If it rains or Snow then we can do it April 5th or something.

We have 9 people so far so if you want to come post up here.

LS1GTO.com Forums - NW indiana roll call - Page 56 Post 1678

or 

http://windycitygoats.com/goats/showthread.php?p=485#post485


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm down for that


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds fun. I might actually come up If I bring my car up to purdue this weekend. Don't count on it though.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> Sounds fun. I might actually come up If I bring my car up to purdue this weekend. Don't count on it though.


If you do that would be great. if not then some other time:cheers


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Update this has been moved to next sunday the 5th to april due to weather concerns.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn weather!


----------



## FuelMJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn snow, and its still snowing.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

FuelMJ said:


> Damn snow, and its still snowing.


Yes it is, glad we did decide to cancel and reschdule.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

It sucks cause I was looking forward to it


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Update*

The meet has been schduled for this Saturday sorry for the inconvince. It will be held at Hooters at 3:00 p.m. hopefully people could stick around to go to the show to watch Fast And Furious afterwards.

arty:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

I will see you all there on Saturday


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of our meet and yes i finally put the rims on.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

And some more.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Sa...weet! Looks like a successful meetup:cheers

"Objects in mirrors are Mustangs!":rofl:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Great meet guys and it was a lot of fun, too bad one of my wheels got trashed on the way there and was driving on a doughnut but it was still fun. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looked like a fun meet. Alex your car looks awesome. 

Wow I had a long laugh when I read that sticker.

I thought I was sporting a smart ass one.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys that was a blast I told you GTO's will come if you set something up. I am happy I got to meet everyone.


----------

